# Rates to hang board in USA



## James Boyd (Jun 12, 2006)

Davey had a good question about Alberta rates. I see crazy prices also. What do you pay a legal guy to hang board? Not tape & finish, just hang.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

.17 to .21cents. Cut-out, scraped and swept clean.


----------



## James Boyd (Jun 12, 2006)

Broctologist! That is a scream, man! Thanks for the numbers. They sure have come down, lately...


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Iowa is paying .21 hung, beads hung, scrapped and swept out. I furnish all material.


----------



## James Boyd (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I get about .26 normal housing and warehouses. About 55+ with the custom housing, theres a big jump there. This is in Montana.


----------



## James Boyd (Jun 12, 2006)

you get charged $0.55 a foot for residential? To hang board?


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

i charge that much, just more custom homes though. We do a lot of projects in the yellowstone club and such, but there is a big high end market here. I've gotten more then that before but thats about average in the club.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.theyellowstoneclub.com/land/custom.aspx

the homes are pretty rediculous though


----------



## James Boyd (Jun 12, 2006)

Whew!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I bet you're talking high ceilings, chopped up cubby holes. Real hard, slow hanging. You need .55 to break even because of the time factor.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah for sure in some spots. I definitely make more up there, but sometimes the things you have to do are pretty rediculous and slow you way down. Definitely not a typical residential hang.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

piece workers here are making about .14/sqft to hang and about .16/sqft to finish which is around $7.00/hang $7.50/finish. hanging price not including scrap out..scrap out & swept is an extra dollar a board. 

All this is for a standard spec home. Customs can get up to $9.50-$10.00/board

I've heard as low as $5.50/board to hang. I know one drywall contractor that won't pay more than $8.00 for hanging & finishing togeather!! problem is people will work for it, so he can get away with it.

I do everything in house, so I don't deal with piece workers to much. But the couple I do use once in awhile I am paying $8.50/board for standard 8' ceilings & $10.00 for anything above 10'. But we have no ceilings to deal with either & it is all stood up.


----------



## Jcllc (Dec 8, 2006)

While I was in central Texas last month visiting wife's family I ran into some buddies who were telling me that they( illegals and some legals) are hanging board in the area for as little as .07 cents a sq/ft. not even worth getting out of bed for.


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Avg. .125/sq. ft. to hang here on the Colorado front rangs, (Denver metro).


----------



## BamaDrywall (Apr 29, 2008)

I charge .12 for 8ft
.14 for 9 ft
and 10 foor or above it is depending on how bad cut up the house is and what else is in it..trey celings....box...octagons etc.This is for hanging.Finishers get about double the hanging.
Illegals are killing it right now..doing the hanging and finishing for $14 to hang and finish


----------



## buletbob (Mar 16, 2008)

here on long Island I'm paying $18.00 -$20.00 per 4x12 Cut hung and beaded. same to spackle.


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

*hanging rates*

When I price jobs with hangers, we charge the same per board price: with not supplying materials we charge $18.00-20.00 per 16/12ft board for 8 ft ceilings, and extra depending on any high or custom work..for puzzle 8 ft boards with lots of butt semas, about 22.00..with me getting materials it is the same plus material cost..:thumbsup:


----------



## MUDBUCKET (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello all ,new guy here.
Near Minneapolis here- 3years ago I was paying my regular crew of rockers who have done work for the family company for 17+years , .17pr ft=7.68 persheet plus extras for high work -trays ect. Now it's getting to the point we cant pay much for extras and we're down to .14 pr ft.
I was at .54 pr ft to hang tape spray and sand scraped and sweep clean
now bidding jobs at .46 pr ft. and that IF theres anything to bid..


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

hey all ...here in pg bc we are paying .15 to hang, and scrap, clean screw etc...then the company takes .10 to .15 for overhead and proffit...our average price is approx .28 per bf, and we have got as much as .62/ bf for customs. domes, 12' celings, showers etc...but that is on 43000 bf.
jay


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

BattleRidge said:


> http://www.theyellowstoneclub.com/land/custom.aspx
> 
> the homes are pretty rediculous though



The worst and most enviable point is that these homes are not lived in................They are second homes! Weekend getaways. Yes?


----------

